# Zelt kaufen



## carphunter1678 (16. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend

ich hätte eine frage undzwar möchte ich mir endlich mal ein zelt anschaffen da ich schüler bin und in der natur des schüler gibt es ein großes problem ein kleines angelbudget 

back to topic ich habe dieses zelt gesehen und will wissen ob ok ist oder ich mir lieber ein anderes kaufen sollte wenn das letzdere zutrifft dann bitte ich euch mir andere zelte vorzuschlagen 20€ darf es auch mehr kosten aber am besten nicht höher also 40€ absolutes limit.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-4/schirme-zelte-4/minipack-zelt-1/detail.jsf


mfg Dennis


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

oh also da sieht man kein zelt
ehm für 40 euro wirst du nix gutes bekommen. 
kauf dir vllt nen  schirm mit überwurf . ultimate bekommste günstig zurzeit aber immerhin 100euro
aber wenn du drüber nachdenkst wirst du bereit sein das auszugeben
denn das hält ewig und ist besser als eins für 40


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

der link ist weiter unten

und schirmüberwürfe mag ich nicht wenn dann schon ein richtiges zelt möchte ja auch mal so ne nacht am wasser zelten


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

sry hab ich incht gesehen


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

eher sowas  
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...karpfenzelte/kogha-umbrella-tent-1/detail.jsf

wobei das ist von kogha da weiß ich nicht genau ob das gut
ist aber deins würdi ch dir von abraten
habe selber eins von aaskari
das is fürn arsch 50 euro kacke
und nun muss ich zweimal zahlen und hol mir eins von sänger uncle franks home das ist gut aber günstiges ist echt schrott


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,
warte ab bis Aldi wieder Zelte im Angebot hat , die sind von der Quialität echt top und zudem preiswert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Also ich habe auch mal nach einem günstigen Zelt unter 100€ gesucht. Also für 40€ wirst du wie schon gesagt, nichts bekommen. Es sei denn eine Strandmuschel...Dann kannste aber besser den Regenschirm nehmen.. Zelt oder Brolly von Trend wäre wohl die günstigste Variante. Von Wiwa Fishing gibt es günstige und zugleich gute Bivys und Brollys. Kosten um die 130€. Also spar lieber dein Geld und kauf dir ein anständiges. Sonst musst du noch womöglich mehrmals ein Zelt kaufen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

dein zelt passt da auch eine liege rein und mein zelt werde ich ja nicht so oft brauchen únd hab mal gerade mit meinen eltern geredet die könnten mir noch 40€ taschengeldvorschuss aber mehr wollen die mir nicht geben weil die denken das ich schon genug geld für angeln ausgebe obwohk mein vater selber angler ist :c:c


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

In jeden Brolly oder Bivvy passt eine Liege. Das ist ja der Sinn dabei. Wenn du dir ein Zelt kaufst, den musst du darauf achten, dass der Boden herausnehmbar ist. Sonst bist du ein Wildcamper und das ist verboten.


----------



## knuddel9867 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Servus Carphunter
Mit den Teil tust Du Dir auf die Dauer keinen gefallen.
Mit den Zelt darfst du an den meisten Gewässer noch nicht einmal ans Wasser. Den bei den meisten Gewässern ist da CAMPING verboten. Und das zeigst Du ja mit einen Zelt. Anderst ist es mit diesen Angelzelten auch genannt Bivy, mit den darfst Du direkt ans Wasser weil es nicht direkt zu kategorie Zelt zählt,sonder eher wie nen Schirmm als Regen- bzw Sonnenschutz. Und auch keinen Boden darf drinnen sein, dann zählt es als Zelt. Hört sich doof an , ist aber so. Auch ist es kritisch mit ner Angelliege, den wen Du die im Bivy drinnen hast, zeigt es wieder an das Du dich da zur Nachtruhe legen willst und das ist wieder Camping.
Also so eifach ist es leider nicht. Aber bei der Liege wird eher ein Auge zu gedrückt als bei einen richtigen Zelt. Spar bissi und kauf Dir echt was gescheites, wen Du öfterst am Wasser angeln willst.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Xarrox (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Schau ma hier:

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Zelte-Brollys-Schirme
#h#h


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

mein vater hat ein eigenes gewässer gepachtet und da möchte ich so mal zwichendurch zelten also nicht an einem öffentlichem gewässer und 
könnt ihr ein paar zelte vorm kopf werfen welche es bis 100€ gibt


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hast eine Privatnachricht. Für ein Privatgewässer kannst du dir auch ein Iglozelt kaufen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wie meinst das mit der privatnaricht


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn es auch ein brolly sein darf, kann ich dir das wiwa fishing storm fighter brolly empfehlen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Und WiWa Fishing hat im Moment eine Menge Sonderangebote...


----------



## G0PPAE (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wenn es billig sein soll kauf dir ein Bundesherr Zelt sind billig halten was aus und du wirst nicht nass ! 



http://www.militarypartner.com/Outdoor-Freizeit-1/Zelte-Planen/


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

die zwei ersten aus dem militär shop sehen ein bissl so aus wie das von askari


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Der Tipp mit dem BW - Zelt war jawohl mal echt lächerlich. 

Wenns billig aber gut sein soll bin ich auch für ein WiWA oder Ulli Dulli(EBAY) Zelt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem BW - Zelt war jawohl mal echt lächerlich.
> 
> Wenns billig aber gut sein soll bin ich auch für ein WiWA oder Ulli Dulli(EBAY) Zelt.



Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht - die "Hundehütten" sind für die Füße!!

Über die Zelte vom Ulli habe ich bisher auch nur positive Beiträge gelesen. Ich habe andere Artikel von ihm und die sind von der Qualität her gut, da wird es von den Zelten her nicht anders sein.


Vor allem sollte man bedenken: was macht man bei einem Biss und man liegt in so einem flachen Zelt? Bis man da draußen ist, kann die Spule schon leer und/oder die Rute im Wasser sein...
Vor allem wenn der TE noch Zeit hat um noch etwas Geld zu sparen - es wird ja sowieso noch ein bischen dauern bis das mit dem Zelten losgeht.


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem BW - Zelt war jawohl mal echt lächerlich
> was stimmt den nicht mit dem zelt ist das genauso wie das askari also mist?????


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

BW-Zelte sind total flach - bei einen BW-Zelt wird eigentlich noch nen halben Meter tief gebuddelt und das Zelt über dem Loch aufgebaut. 

Lieber Carphunter - mach dir keine weiteren Gedanken über ein BW-Zelt und komm auch weg von den Askari Zelten (hatte mal eins - war Mist) - Bis das grosse Angeln wieder losgeht kannste ja noch ein wenig sparen wie es dir schon geraten wurde. Für ca. 100-150€ bekommst du schon ganz nette Zelte.

@Asphaltmonster 

Ich habe seit fast 3 Jahren ein Ulli Dulli 2 Man Bivvy und muss sagen - Hammer !!!! Sau gute Qualität - kaum unterschiede zu fast 3x so teuren Ehmanns Zelten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Also in Niedersachsen ist das wilde Campen mit einem Zelt in der freien Natur verboten, egal ob es einen Boden hat oder nicht. Dafür gibt es Campingplätze, denn sonst dürfte ja jeder sein Partyzelt irgendwo am See aufbauen. Angler haben da keine Ausnahme!

Das wäre dann, wenn eine Anzeige von einem Polizeibeamten oder Fischereiaufseher erstattet würde, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einem ziemlich hohen Bußgeld geahndet würde. Ich kenn mich da aus  

Was ein Zelt ist, mit oder ohne Boden, wie es befestigt ist, steht in den Ausführungsbestimmungen dieses Gesetzes. Die Bundesländer haben ziemlich gleiche Gesetze und darum würde ich mich erkundigen, wenn ich Du wäre, wie die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in Deinem Bundesland sind.

Alter Verwaltungsgrundsatz: *Gleichheit im Unrecht gibt es nicht!*

Wenn also der ein Angler, weil er sein  Zelt am Ufer aufgebaut hat, nicht belangt wird und ein anderer 3 Tage später doch, dann kann man im Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht, denn eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es nun mal,  nicht auf den anderen zeigen und denken, jetzt werde ich auch so davon kommen.

Das ist wie beim Autofahren: Wenn man doch noch bei ROT über die Ampel huscht, muss man sich nicht beklagen, wenn der Bussgeldbescheid kommt

.


----------



## heinmama (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hallo,

erstmal für 40€ bekommst Du kein gutes Karpfenzelt.
Jenes von Askari ist für den Schönwetterbereich, da es leider nur eine Zeltplane hat. Ich habe das Carp Zelt 1, und muß sagen für den Sommer ist es Okay aber für den Herbst nicht unbedingt gut.

Es gibt momentan eine Aktion in diesem Shop:
www.raven.nl 

Die Kosten Versandkosten sind mit 9,90€ zwar etwas teuer, aber in der Not frißt der Teufel fliegen.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

@Karauschenjäger
Ich glaube nen 14jährigen konntest du nun nicht unbedingt damit erschrecken. Zudem er ja sagte Privatsee - und welches Zelt er sich kaufen sollte hast du ihm auch nicht sagen können. 

Somit meiner Meinung nach ein nicht konstruktiver Beitrag an diesen Trööt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Mag ja sein, aber 14-jährige sind bedingt strafmündig und darum zieht auch schon das OWIG.

Natürlich ist mein Beitrag auch für andere interessant, weil bekanntlich Lehre und BS noch zu Niedersachsen gehören und hier das Nds. Landschaftsschutz-Gesetz zieht.

Insofern finde ich meinen Beitrag überhaupt nicht Offtopic - ich weiß wohl, dass die 3-Tage-Angler so etwas nicht gerne lesen.
Entscheidend ist nicht, was man gerne möchte, sondern was uns die bestehenden Gesetze vorschreiben.
Das wars von meiner Seite!

.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Nur zu den Askari zelten:
Meine Schwester hat von Askari ein Schnellaufbau Zelt, vom Prinzip her ist das absolut genial, aber ich habe mir das mal für ne Woche ausgeliehen für ein Festival....
Die erste Nacht war schon zu viel, nicht nur dass meine Füße und mein Kopf oben und unten die Enden berührt haben und querliegen durch Freundin flach fiel, neeeein das war auch noch undicht und Schwitzwasser hat sich auch noch wie Bolle gesammelt.
War dann nachts auf und hab den Schlaf nachgeholt wenn mein Freund aus dem Zelt gekrabbelt ist^^.
Lass bei den Zelten von Askari lieber die Finger von.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,
wenn du ein wenig mehr Geld zusammen bekommst dann kauf dir das hier.
Gruß Udo
http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/TREND-SPACE-DOME-p-19276.html


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mein Beitrag auch für andere interessant, weil bekanntlich Lehre und BS noch zu Niedersachsen gehören und hier das Nds. Landschaftsschutz-Gesetz zieht.
> 
> 
> .


 
Krefeld ist nicht Niedersachsen und mich braucht man nicht über die Gesetze aufklären dar ich einen Verein angehöre und mein Zelt den Bestimmungen unserer Satzung entspricht.#d


----------



## heinmama (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Das wäre dann, wenn eine Anzeige von einem Polizeibeamten oder Fischereiaufseher erstattet würde, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einem ziemlich hohen Bußgeld geahndet würde. Ich kenn mich da aus  

Was ein Zelt ist, mit oder ohne Boden, wie es befestigt ist, steht in den Ausführungsbestimmungen dieses Gesetzes. Die Bundesländer haben ziemlich gleiche Gesetze und darum würde ich mich erkundigen, wenn ich Du wäre, wie die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in Deinem Bundesland sind.

Wenn also der ein Angler, weil er sein  Zelt am Ufer aufgebaut hat, nicht belangt wird und ein anderer 3 Tage später doch, dann kann man im Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht, denn eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es nun mal,  nicht auf den anderen zeigen und denken, jetzt werde ich auch so davon kommen.

??????

Kann man das auch als Klartext haben.
Einige Erläuterungen und nen Link zu Gesetztext wäre schön.
Verstehe leider nur Bahnhof!
Gr Heiko


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

KARAUSCHENJÄGER ich kenne bei mir die bestimmungen an dem gewässer woh wenn ich dann mal an öffentlichen gewässern auf karpfenangel ist an dem elfrathersee erlaubt

und bei raven war ich schön öfters im laden hab da aber noch nie zelte gesehen  

könnt ihr mir den irgendwelche genaueren zelt namen sagen und mit wieviel kostet den ein gutes zelt also womit sollte ich rechnen


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,
in NL ist das so geregelt , einfach mal runterscrollen.
Da sieht man die erlaubten Zelte und eben die , die nicht erlaubt sind.
Kann mir vorstellen das es in Deutschland genau so gehandhabt wird.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Bisl selbstständiger bitte .....
Gib mal bei EBAY  Begriffe wie - Bivvy , Karpfenzelt , Shelter oder Brolly ein dann hast du schonmal ne Übersicht.


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich meine ja auch zelte die sich bei euch bewährt haben


----------



## NR.9 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Habe dieses Zelt in einer grösseren Version aber ansonsten identisch. Wäre das nix für dich ? Qualität ist super und es geht auch erstmal ohne Winterskin den man sich aber danach noch irgendwann holen sollte um das Zelt ansich zu schützen vor verwitterung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATIVES-CARP-DOME-ZELT-BIVVY-1-MAN-2-60m-x-1-80m-/380264828089?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item58898cccb9


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

das wäre schon was für mich ich aber ich guck mal weiter was die anderen user mir noch so für zelte zeigen 

aber das ist schon gut


----------



## Bellaron (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Überleg genau was du kaufst, im endefekt wirst du dich später ärgern, wenn du dir so ein billiges Teil kaufst.Ich glaube ich habe vor kurzem noch das Uncle Franks Home von Sänger für 120.- Euro gesehen, und das ist ein gute Preis.Und sowas in dem Preissegment mußt du schon einrechnen.Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit Zeitung auszutragen oder so.Dann hast du später mehr freude an deinem Das JRC ´Contact ist auch ein günstiges.Mußt aber noch was drauflegen.Kauf dir echt keins von Askari(ich meine die von Perca).Von Kogha gibt es einen Brolly für 89,90 bei Askari mit 5000 Wassersäule.Aber wie das ist, kann ich dir nichts drüber sagen.Befrag dich mal über das Brolly.Das ist eins der billigsten.Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Für 40 Euro bekommt man mit etwas Glück und Fachwissen ein geeignetes gebrauchtes Zelt. 
Alternative: http://www.raven.nl/nl/producten/karper/2973_tenten/x2/oval_umbrella_s/
Der Schrim ist nicht schlecht und man kann später noch einen Überwurf dazu kaufen. Je nach Schlafsack und Überdecke kann man damit auch noch im Winter losgehen (eher ungemütlich). 
Mit dem wilden Campen würde ich mich gar nicht verrückt machen lassen, weil es ja ein privates PACHTGEWÄSSER ist und kein öffentliches Gewässer.


----------



## Ecky (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hey, eins vorab .... überleg dir gut was für ein Zelt es sein soll.... Ich hab bevor ich mir mein jetziges Zelt geholt hab immer in ner Strandmuschel gepennt... bicht sehr bequem aber das tut es halt auch... meiner meinung nach solltest du wirklich nen bischen mehr für nen gescheites Zelt investieren, welches dir am besten liegt musst du selbst entscheiden. klapper doch einfach mal nen paar Händler ab, oft haben die einige Zelte in der Ausstellung aufgebaut.Wärmstens empfehlen kann ich dir das T-Rex von B.richi gibt es jetzt auch mit nano beschichtung, was ne tolle sache ist aber sicher kein muss....

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=5&ved=0CBQQ_AUoBA

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal für 40€ bekommst Du kein gutes Karpfenzelt.


 
Also, ermstal: *ich *würde mir NIEMALS ein "Karpfenzelt" kaufen. Schau dich in vernünftigen Outdoorläden/foren um und such da nach einem guten Zelt. Das kannst du dann auch zu anderen Sachen gebrauchen und nicht nur zum Angeln. Den Sinn solcher Angelzelte hab ich noch nie verstanden. Entweder ich sitze am Wasser, dann reicht nen Schirm, zur Not mit Überwurf. 

Wenn ich im Zelt liegen will, dann bin ich aus meinem bestimmt genauso schnell raus wie andere aus ihrem "Carpdome". Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ein Zelt mit solchen unmöglichen Packmaßen und einem Gewicht jenseits von Gut und Böse mit mir zu anderen Outdoor-Aktivitäten rumzuschleppen.

Sollte das Zelt allerdings echt *nur *zum Angeln gebraucht werden und das auch mal länger als 1-2 Nächte am Stück und sollte zusätzlich das Gewicht eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, dann ist natürlich so nen Bivvy-Palast nicht zu verachten 



heinmama schrieb:


> Jenes von Askari ist für den Schönwetterbereich, da es leider nur eine Zeltplane hat.



Da hat er allerdings Recht.



Ecky schrieb:


> Hey, eins vorab .... überleg dir gut was für ein Zelt es sein soll.... Ich hab bevor ich mir mein jetziges Zelt geholt hab immer in ner Strandmuschel gepennt... bicht sehr bequem aber das tut es halt auch... meiner meinung nach solltest du wirklich nen bischen mehr für nen gescheites Zelt investieren, welches dir am besten liegt musst du selbst entscheiden.



Und das ist der beste Tipp denke ich :m Momentan ist eh nicht viel mit Zelten. Spar weiter oder verdien dir was dazu und hol dir dann nochmal Kaufempfehlungen an entsprechender Stelle. Besonders bei Zelten kann man VIEL falsch machen. Es kommt stark auf die Verarbeitung an und man muss schon für gute Qualität bezahlen. Und denk daran, dass du nicht nur auf einer gemähten Campingwiese übernacht willst, sondern eben auch mal auf schwierigerem Gelände.

|wavey:


----------



## me_fo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> warte ab bis Aldi wieder Zelte im Angebot hat , die sind von der Quialität echt top und zudem preiswert.
> Gruß Udo


 
Genau! Ich habe seit 2 Jahren dieses hier, vom Baumarkt für 30 Euro, im Einsatz und für 1-2 Nächte hat es immer gelangt. Das gleiche gab es auch bei Aldi, Lidl und Co.
Keine Mücken drin und immer trocken! Und an heißen Sommertagen/Nächten habe ich nur das Innenzelt aufgestellt, schön luftig und man hat einen guten Blick auf den Sternenhimmel. 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## NR.9 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ist doch ein stinknormales Igluzelt mit festen Boden - oder nicht ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

was haltet ihr hier von http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Zelte-Schirme/Chub-S-Plus-Shelter.html


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Jaa na ist eigentlich in Ordnung wenn du nur einen Shelter benötigst. Ein richtiges Zelt ist es natürlich nicht 
Wenn es billiig und gut sein soll dann schau dir das an :
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Double-Top-2-Man-FS-Bivvy-UEberwurf-Overwrap


----------



## Criss81 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,

habe das in Angelprofi99's gezeigtem Link, kann nur sagen ist ein Top-Zelt und gut verarbeitet. Ist sein Geld mehr als Wert, zudem wurde auch der Preis gesenkt. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat es auch und es war selbst bei einem lang andauernden richtigen Starkregen noch dicht. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,
wenn es günstig und gut sein soll dann dies hier.
Gruß Udo
http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/TREND-SPACE-DOME-p-19276.html


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

@Udo: das von dir empfohlene Zelt mag zwar gut sein, aber das WiWa hat mind. zwei Vorteile:

- Du kannst im Sommer den Überwurf ganz oder teilweise weglassen und kannst Mückenfrei unter den Moskitonetzen schlafen! 

- kein Problem mit Kondeswasser, der Winterskin ist ja dabei. Das Zelt von Trend ist, wie andere Zelte dieser Bauart auch, eine Tropfsteinhöhle.

Ich besitze u.a. das "T-Rex-Gigant", das ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie das WiWa.
Wenn der TE das Geld für das Wiwa ausgeben kann, soll er sich das holen. Da macht er nix falsch mit.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



> der Winterskin ist ja dabei


Da ist doch bloß der Overwrap dabei oder? Ich seh' dort kein Winterskin.



> Wenn der TE das Geld für das Wiwa ausgeben kann, soll er sich das holen. Da macht er nix falsch mit.


Ich besitze das JRC Twin Skin 2 Man ist eigentlich genau das Gleiche nur ein anderes Material.


----------



## riecken (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TRE...378387&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6460624887757999196
Werde ich mir kaufen denke ich ma !  vllt auch was für dich


----------



## me_fo (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein stinknormales Igluzelt mit festen Boden - oder nicht ?



Moin Moin! Ja, ein stinknormales Igluzelt mit festem Boden. Da haben nicht mal die Ameisen ne Chance durch zu kommen. Und der Preis ist bisher ungeschlagen. #6
Ohne Angelschirm (den haben die meisten ja schon) geht das tagsüber natürlich nicht.

Oder man holt sich wirklich was besseres (wie beschrieben), dann geht es unter 100 Euro kaum. #h

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## carphunter1678 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ihr macht mich richtig unsicher ob ich jetzt wirklich ein zelt brauche oder doch nur ein shelter ich schaffe es eh nur 2-3 im monat übers wochenende am wasser zubleiben also was währe besser shelter oder zelt


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ein Brolly wäre dann wohl besser 
Da ein Shelter vielleicht zu frei ist ! Ein Shelter eigentlich nicht geschlossen, oder ?!
Ein Brolly ist schnell aufgebaut, hält auch Wind aus und reicht für Kurzansitze.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=2614


----------



## carphunter1678 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ja also übers komplete wochenende bleibe ich woh ist den der unterschied zwischen einem zelt und einem bivvy und was ist der uterschied zwischen einem zelt und einem brolly


----------



## riecken (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ab welcher wassersäule ist ein zelt eig dicht ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ein Brolli ist ein Schirm, ein Bivvie ist ein Zelt.

Ab einer 2000er Wassersäule sollte ien Zelt dicht sein, obwohl das schon grenzwertig sein kann. Ich habe einen Schirm von Ultimate, der hat eine 2000er WS und da kommt nach 12h Dauerregen schon Wasser durch.

Die heutigen Zelte haben zumeist eine 5000er und größer.

Ein Shelter ist vorne IMMER offen. Den bekommt man nur zu, wenn man einen Überwurf darüber legt. Den mußt du auch wieder extra kaufen.
Ist zwar im Sommer schön luftig, aber du bist auf frei zugänglich für das Mückenpack. 
Und wenn wirklich mal schlechtes Wetter kommt und der Wind oder Regen kommt von vorne mußt du einen Shelter abbauen und drehen, sonst wird ungemütlich

Beim Schirm (Zelt) machst du dann einfach die Tür zu und gut ist. 
Egal welchen Typ du dir holst, achte auch jeden Fall darauf das du genug Lüftungsmöglichkeiten mit Moskitonetz ("Mesh") hast. So kannst du im Sommer die Rollos hochrollen und wirst trotzdem nicht von den Mücken aufgefressen.
Auch wichtig (jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach) ist zumindestens in der Tür ein Klarsichtfenster. So kannst du auch bei Regen einen Blick nach draußen werfen.

Es gibt Schirme und Zelte, da kann man die komplette Front abzippen und durch eine komplette Front aus Fliegengitter ersetzen.

Und wenn du wirklich 2-3 Wochenenden am Wasser bleiben willst dann solltest du schon ein wenig Geld inverstieren.

Ich hatte ja schon weiter vorne das eine Zelt von WiWa gepostet, es ist wirklich nicht schlecht. 

Oder schau dir diesen Schirm mal an, der hat auch alles was man benötigt.

Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door

Deswegen spare lieber etwas länger, die Saison ist ja noch nicht richtig am laufen. Du wirst hinterher froh sein!
Alternativ kannst du ja bei Ebay nach einem gebrauchten Zelt Ausschau halten und dann hier im Thread nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## riecken (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

*_* das habe ich gesucht !!! das ist geil und 130 mega !!! danke !!:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Kein Problem, dafür ist das AB ja da.


----------



## riecken (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Das Zelt hat alles was ich gesucht habe !!  Wassersäule von 10.000mm geil echt !


----------



## MikeJJ (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

die wiwa Zelte gefallen mir 

ich muß mir für diese Saison auch noch ein Zelt anschaffen. 

allerdings glaube ich das es in dem hier :
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/The-Dome-FS-2-Man-Bivvy
mit zwei Mann ( zwei Liegen und tackle ) doch extrem eng wird ? 
jemand das schon ausprobiert ? 

noch jemand eine Idee für ein Zelt das noch ein wenig größer aber nicht gleich doppelt so teuer ist ?


----------



## MikeJJ (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hmmm 
also das hier ist zwar doppelt so teuer aber von der Größe genau was ich brauche denke ich :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATIVE-CARP-...307898931?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item588c1e0233

wenn das jetzt nicht noch jemand toppen kann bestelle ich bei Ulli Dulli. 
die Sachen die ich bisher dort geholt habe waren alle i.o.


----------



## riecken (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Müsste doch eig gehen 2 liegen die z.b. 90cm breit sind nehmen 180 platz und es ist 3m breit habt ihr noch 1.20 das geht doch..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Toppen könnte ich das schon... alles weitere per PN.


----------



## MikeJJ (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



riecken schrieb:


> Müsste doch eig gehen 2 liegen die z.b. 90cm breit sind nehmen 180 platz und es ist 3m breit habt ihr noch 1.20 das geht doch..



naja - die Zelte sind ja alle mehr oder weniger rund. d.h. die Maße gelten für die längste und breiteste Stelle.
ich habe da keine Praxis Erfahrung mit den Biwis vom Platz her. 
aber wäre schon gut wenn nicht nur zwei Liegen genau reinpassen, sondern man auch noch Platz für die Füße hat um von der Liege auch wieder aufzustehen  ;-) 

Im letzten Jahr haben wir ne Plane zwischen Bäumen abgespannt...  das geht auch und hält trocken. Für eine Nacht kein Problem im Sommer. Kann man sogar noch prima drunter grillen.

Für längere Ansitze muß jetzt ein Zelt her. Gerade wenn das Wetter mal nicht so doll ist.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## riecken (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Den ist das vom lieben asphaltmonster richtig für dich


----------



## druide (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich suche für mich auch einen Brolly welcher schnell aufzubauen ist. Moskitonetz und/oder Fenster sind wünschenswert!
Was könnt ihr mir da ans herz legen?


----------



## riecken (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door 
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## carphunter1678 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

was habt ihr moment immer mit wiwa fishing


----------



## riecken (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Vergleichbare Modelle anderer Hersteller kosten leicht schon einmal dann 200  bis 300 Euro. Ein vergleichbares Preis- Leistungsverhältnis werden  sie nur sehr schwer finden. 

Steht in der beschriebung und es stimmt meiner Meinung nach auch.


----------



## esgof (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hallöschen
gib mal bei ebay ( zelt 3162 ) ein ich würde mir eher so einen teil zulegen du hast schutz vor regen,mücken hast genug lüftung viel platz im vorraum für tackel stühle usw viel platz zum schlafen und für mich das wichtigste ist stehhöhe da hat man wirklich das was man braucht 
und mit ein wenig glück kannst du es günstig ergattern 
3 2 1 deins
mfg.esgof


----------



## riecken (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Das ist natürlich wenn man zelt aufbauen darf auch gut !


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

richtig aber da liegt ja schon das Problem !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> was habt ihr moment immer mit wiwa fishing



*Die haben halt im Moment gute Sonderangebote.*




esgof schrieb:


> hallöschen
> gib mal bei ebay ( zelt 3162 ) ein ich würde mir eher so einen teil  zulegen du hast schutz vor regen,mücken hast genug lüftung viel platz im  vorraum für tackel stühle usw viel platz zum schlafen...



*Mag ja sein das dieses Zelt eine gute Qualität hat und zum Campen eine sehr gute Wahl ist. Aber zum angeln meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet. Außerdem kommt da schnell der Versacht der "wilden Campens" von Spaziergängern und Nichtanglern auf.

Versuche aus diesem Zelt mal bei einem Biss so schnell wie möglich rauszustürzen.
Vor allem kannst du dich nicht reinsetzen UND den Angelplatz beobachten.*


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich schwanke jetzt zwischen

http://cgi.ebay.de/XXL-BROLLY-SCHIR...551243249?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item19bd5e19f1

und


http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door


welcher ist wohl besser???


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door

Hast eine Wassersäule von 10000mmm  und musst nicht noch einen Skinn oder sonst wat zu kaufen !


----------



## Udo561 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



riecken schrieb:


> http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door
> 
> Hast eine Wassersäule von 10000mmm  und musst nicht noch einen Skinn oder sonst wat zu kaufen !



Hi,
wenn man es bei kühleren Temperaturen trocken im Zelt haben möchte dann ist ein Skin ein Muss , egal welche Wassersäule das Zelt aufweist.
Einwandige Zelte neigen immer dazu das sie tropfen , die einen früher , die anderen etwas später.
Gruß Udo


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Aha ab welchen temp. ist das den so ? |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



riecken schrieb:


> Aha ab welchen temp. ist das den so ? |rolleyes


Kommt auf die Luftfeuchtigkeit und Bodenfeuchtigkeit an .
Und wie viel du schwitzt , beziehungsweise wieviel Regenwasser du mit ins Zelt schleppst.
Alles das verdunstet und seztzt sich an deinem Zeltdach ab.

Bei einem Zelt ohne Skin reicht es schon aus wenn man ein Baumwolllaken von innen unter das  Zeltdach hängt , das nimmt viel an Feuchtigkeit auf.
Sieht blöde aus , aber es hilft.

Gruß Udo


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Aha wenn man dem gegenwirken kann geht es ja noch ! 
Danke für die info !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Der XXL-Brolly hat nur eine 2000er Wassersäule, das von WiWa eine 10.000er.
Außerdem hat das WiWa mehr Ausstattung (zwei verschiedene Front-Panells)

Somit dürfte die Wahl nicht schwerfallen...

Ich habe früher auch ein einwandiges Zelt gehabt und war von März bis November damit am Wasser. Ich hab einfach das Zelt nicht ganz verschlossen, dann hält sich das Kondenswasser auch in Grenzen.
Morgens habe ich einfach mit einem Handtuch innen über die Zeltplane gewischt.

Zumal man bei einem Brolly selbst mit einem Überwurf das Kondeswasser trotzdem in der Bude hat. Denn dieser liegt ja im Gegensatz zu einem Parmhaubenzelt, meistens fast komplett auf der Brollyhaut auf. Somit kann sich da eigentlich kein Luftpolster bilden.


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Jo denke auch lieber Kondeswasser als nach 12 stunden regen ein durchnästes zelt..#t


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Das mit dem K.-wasser ist wirklich nicht so wild. Das ist meist nur ein dünner Feuchtigkeitsfilm und keine Sturzbäche die am Zeltinneren runterlaufen.


----------



## Henning95 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Moin.

Also ich habe das Chub s-Plus Bivvy.
Bin total zufrieden. Ist groß, genug Platz für Liege und Tackle.

Geh einfach mal auf Ebay und geb Chub s-Plus Bivvy ein.
Ich habe es letztes Jahr für 100 euro bekommen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Da ich meistens nur auf kurzsession bin reicht mir ein schirmzelt oder brolly  !?


----------



## Henning95 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Kommt drauf an.

Willst du dich am Wasser ausruhen, sprich auf einer Liege liegen oder im Stuhl sitzen.

Schirmzelt kannste besser sitzen, Brolly passt alles rein und kannst es zu machen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Kauf Dir etwas richtiges und hör auf Asphaltmonster ! 
An etwas billigem wirst du kein Gefallen haben ! 
Umso mehr gibst du am Ende aus...

Kauf dir lieber das Wiwa ; Wie asphaltmonster schon sagte 10000 Wassersäule und es gibt verschiedene Front Panels zu kaufen. 

Ja ein Brolly dürfte für nur kurze Sessions reichen !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

@Druide: da kommt es ganz auf deine Ansprüche an!! Mir persönlich reicht (Bin 1,91m/125kg) *das* Zelt hier vollkommen; Ich bin meistens nur eine Nacht draußen, ab und zu mal zwei Nächte.
Dieses Grundmaß (+/- ein paar Zentimenter) haben so ziemlich alle Brolly`s und 1-Mann Zelte

Davor hat ein Brolly (Ultimate Culture Cheyenne) seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Ich habe die Liege, *diesen Tisch* und* diese Tasche* rechts und links vor der Liege stehen.

  Dazwischen habe ich noch genug Platz um aufzustehen und ggf. noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit wie Futtereimer o.a. abzustellen.

Alles was nicht benötigt wird wie Futterale usw. liegt unter der Liege bzw. dahinter.
Als Stuhl habe ich einen klappbaren Stuhl den man auf die Liege stellen kann. 

Wenn du mehr Platz benötigst oder haben willst dann wirst du zumindestens um ein 1,5 oder 2-Mann zelt nicht drumrum kommen.


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich komme auch mit wenig Platz aus! Mir ist wichtig das man es schnell aufbauen kann!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Mit etwas Übung ist ein Pramhaubenzelt schnell aufgebaut - bin aber der Meinung das ein Brolly immer noch schneller "steht".


----------



## esgof (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *Die haben halt im Moment gute Sonderangebote.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hallöschen
ich meine das irgendwo was von stand das sein vater der pächter von dem gewässer ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche und dann kann ich jawohl auch einen party zelt hinstellen 
man kann im vorraum sehr wohl sich hinsetzen und duch den eingang oder seitenfenster das gewässer beobachten 
wenn ich mich schon zurück ziehe und schlafen gehe dann will ich nicht durch irgendwelche bissanzeiger gepiepe geweckt werden ich nehme dann meine ruten raus verpasse dann vielleicht einige bisse vielleicht gehe ich auch deswegen nie auf karpfen angeln #c
was solls ich denke es wäre mit ein wenig glück ziemlich die günstigste alternative
gruß esgof


----------



## carphunter1678 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

nen partyzelt|supergri|supergri

das zelt ist ja nicht nur für das gepachtete gewässer gedacht sondern auch für öffentliche gewässer darum ist ein partyzelt leider ungeeignet


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

also ich suche eine behausung wo meine liege reinpasst und bisschen tackle ! Wichtig ist das es schnell aufzubauen und abzubauen ist !?


----------



## carphunter1678 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

blättere mal ein paar seiten in dem thema zurück da sind ne menge links


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pavillon-Pavilli...rten_Pavillons_Partyzelte&hash=item5194a2759b

Hätte aber was :vik:


----------



## esgof (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hallöschen

ja so was in der richtung war gemeint genug fenster um das gewässer zu beobachten und großen eingang um bei einem run raus zu stürmen :m
gruß esgof


----------



## druide (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich bin immer noch für ernstegmeinte Vorschläge offen.
ich suche eine Bivvie/Shelter/Brolly/Zelt wo meine Liege und bisschen tackle rein passt. Wie gesagt wichtig ist ein schneller zusammenbau !!! 
Preis bis 200€


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Reichen dir 10 min zum Aufbau ?!
Dann hol dir dieses hier :
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=2618
Hab ich auch und es ist wirklich top ! 
Für 2 Liegen + Tackle reicht es zwar nicht ganz aber du allein + Tackel reicht es völlig ! Es ist sehr kompakt aufgebaut und ist sehr solide aufgebaut. 

es gibt auch diese Form hier:
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Double-Top-2-Man-FS-Bivvy-UEberwurf-Overwrap
Ist eigentlich fast das Gleiche aber es hat wie ich finde ein etwas schlechteres ( bzw. nicht so gutes wie vom JRC ) Material.


----------



## druide (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Liebe wären mir max
Fünf Minuten !!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

5 minuten ?! 
wie schnell soll es denn bei dir gehen ? Willst du gleich einen Wettbewerb machen '' Wer ist der schnellste Carphunter - Aufbau - Spezialist '' ?! 

Kann auch gut sein das es schneller geht aber auf 5 Minuten kann man doch S*******, oder ?!


----------



## druide (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich möchte einfach nur sehr flexibel sein !!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Du meinst also moven 

Dann geht eigentlich nur ein Brolly ! 
Und es wurden dir schon einige Brollys vorgeschlagen - Schau dich Nocheinmal genau um und entscheide dann.


----------



## druide (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

also jetzt brolly von wiwa fishing oder von fox eco easy dome ????


----------



## riecken (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door

Ist für den preis einfach hammer und man muss das maximum ja nicht immer nutzen..|rolleyes


----------



## carphunter1678 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich hab mir jetzt das für 149€ auch von wiwa fishing(von der selben seite wie der brolly)gekauft kam gestern an erstmal super ersteindruck hab mir es heute auf dem hinterhof aufgebaut und ging auch super schnell also super zelt kann ich dir nur empfhelen werde es am wochenende mal bei einem karpfenansitz ausprobieren hoffentlich wird es nicht zu kalt naja danke jedenfalls für die guten tipps


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich schließe mich riecken an !


----------



## druide (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach einer Behausung für mich.
Es sollte nicht zu schwer und unhandlich sein. Aufbauzeit und Abbauzeit sollte nicht viel mehr als 5min in Anspruch nehmen.
wenn es bis 300€ möglich ist sowas zu finden wäre es schon schön.
Also eine Liege und bisschen tackle sollten rein passen,aber wenn zwei Liegen passen wäre es auch nicht schlecht.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=jrc-sti-twin-skin-2-man-p-2618


http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ame=anaconda-mount-hopper-ii-new-2011-p-23550

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Eco-1-Easy-D...571119201?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item35af1c1261

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-EASY-DOME-T3...971839&cguid=d6d6f6db12d0a479e7405cd0fe3aec93


oder doch ein ganz anderes ???


----------



## riecken (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Meinste das ernst ?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Wenn dann sollte es schon das Erste sein. Habe es auch und es ist wirklich top das Zelt ! Aber : es ist sehr schwer das Ding in 5 Minuten aufzubauen. da du noch ein Overwrap darüber machen musst.


----------



## druide (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wie lange brauchst du denn ???


----------



## druide (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

was mit dem ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-STI-X-Lite-Bivvy-1-Man-Zelt-/130437839884?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item1e5eb37c0c


----------



## riecken (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Wir haben ihm schon 5 ma geantwortet...#q


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



> Wir haben ihm schon 5 ma geantwortet...


Ja ne ?! Echt schlau sowas 

Weiß nicht ganz..
Wenn man sich beeilt vielleicht 8 Minuten oder so.


----------



## riecken (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelschirm-Angl...545438352?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item35ad943690 
da mach den nach ganz unten fertig dauert nur 2 sec :c:c:c:c


----------



## druide (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

was mit dem ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-STI-X-Lite-Bivvy-1-Man-Zelt-/130437839884?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item1e5eb37c0c

gefühlte 5 man schon nachgefragt !!!


----------



## riecken (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

|jump:  TOP !


----------



## druide (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wie ist das jetzt gemeint???


----------



## riecken (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Wir haben dir doch schon geantwortet oder ?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Zum JRC STI x-lite kann ich Dir nichts sagen. 
Ich weiß nicht wie schnell es aufzubauen ist. Oder ob es deinen Anforderungen gewachsen ist..


----------



## druide (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

vieleicht kann ja jemand anders was dazu sagen!?


----------



## druide (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hab jetzt das chub cyclone für 130€ in neu gekauft !!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Da wärste aber mit anderen Brollys oder Bivvys die wir vorgeschlagen hatten besser dran gewesen 
Ich finde es nicht soo..


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Da wärste aber mit anderen Brollys oder Bivvys die wir vorgeschlagen hatten besser dran gewesen
> Ich finde es nicht soo..


 

ist aber jedem selber überlassen welches er sich kauft fine ich,ich habe mir das jetzt mal genauer angeguckt das ist aber verdammt schwer mit 7 kg


----------



## druide (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ist bestimmt die Bodenplane die schwer ist. 
Aber wichtiger als das Gewicht war für mich das auf und abbauen.
Alternative wäre das Fox easy eco dome gewesen aber da habt ihr ja auch von abgeraten !


----------



## riecken (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Wie lange bist du eig so am see ?


----------



## druide (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

meist von abends bis nächsten morgen !


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Dafür müsste das shelter reichen.


----------



## druide (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Denk ich auch!


----------



## riecken (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Aber warum musst du den  in 5 minuten aufbauen ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Dann hat man einfach mehr Zeit zum angeln


----------



## druide (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Richtig , ich will angeln und abschalten und nicht stunden an einem Lager rum bauen !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Jungs, ihr habt Probleme... Ich baue selbst an einer Parmhauben-Bude incl. Winterskin nicht länger als 5min (ohne Boden) auf.

Und ein Schirm ist noch schneller aufgebaut.

Ist alles eine Sache der Übung. Und ich bin meist auch nur eine Nacht draußen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



> Jungs, ihr habt Probleme... Ich baue selbst an einer Parmhauben-Bude incl. Winterskin nicht länger als 5min (ohne Boden) auf.
> 
> Und ein Schirm ist noch schneller aufgebaut.
> 
> Ist alles eine Sache der Übung. Und ich bin meist auch nur eine Nacht draußen.



Seh ich genauso.
Wieß nicht was das soll.
Aber es ist ja jedem selber überlassen...
Bloß doof das Wir euch helfen wollten mit verschiedenen Tipps. Und den preis für das Chub hätteste auch ein in qualitativ hochwertigeres Zelt stecken können !


----------



## carphunter1678 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> Wieß nicht was das soll.
> Aber es ist ja jedem selber überlassen...
> Bloß doof das Wir euch helfen wollten mit verschiedenen Tipps. Und den preis für das Chub hätteste auch ein in qualitativ hochwertigeres Zelt stecken können !


 

da muss ich ihm wirklcih recht geben weil wurden viel bessere shelter,brollys,bivvys gennant und vorallen auch leichtere.


----------



## Midnightbash (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Moin
ich hab mal eine Frage ich würde mir auch gerne ein Zelt bzw Schirmüberwurf holen nur bin halt Schüler und hab da auch nicht sehr viel Geld zur Verfügung. Bei uns an den Seen ist das ganze so wir dürfen nirgends Zelte aufbauen jedoch wird an dem See an dem ich Angel nie kontrolliert. ( Einige Jungs machen sich dort sogar Lagerfeuer ). Ich gehe nicht so oft Angeln aber wenn dann Nachtangeln. Was würdet ihr mir Raten eher ein Zelt für ca.2 Personen oder doch lieber einen Brolly?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ein Zelt für 2 Personen fällt direkt auf - dann lieber einen Brolly (Schirm) an dem du die Front abzippen kannst.
Diese kannst du dann Tagsüber weglassen, dann schauts so aus wie ein Schirm. Und bei schlechtem Wetter oder abends kannst du die Front innerhalb von Sekunden einziehen.

Und wenn du nicht mit deinem kompletten Zimmer an den See ziehst, reicht der Platz unter einem Brolly allemal.

Rauderfehn ist nicht weit weg von Frisoyte, oder? Da kannste deinen Schirm auch direkt bei WiWa abholen. Die Brolly`s sind weiter vorne im Trööt schonmal verlinkt.


----------



## Midnightbash (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ok danke für den Tipp.
Für große Zelte ist an meinem Lieblingssee eigentlich nicht viel Platz ist ein Baggersee mit vielen Steilen Kanten und naja da hat man an den meistens Stellen nicht mehr als 2 m zum Wasser. Es gibt natürlich auch andere Stellen wo man dann 10m hat aber die fängigen Plätze so sehe ich das und hab es auch am Erfolg gesehen liegen dann doch eher versteckt und an sehr engen Stellen. 
Danke aber nochmal für den Tipp.
MFG Christian


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Dann hast du dir die Antwort ja auch gerade selbst gegeben. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem an einem meinem Vereinsgewässer.

Einen Brolly kannst du auch an einem schrägen Ufer wesentlich besser aufstellen. Denn hier kann man die Höhe der Front im Eingansbereich mit den zwei Sturmstangen variieren.
Das geht halt bei einem Zelt nicht, bei einem schrägen Ufer kommt der Eingang zwangläufig tiefer.

Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und Erfahrung.


----------



## Midnightbash (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

@ asphaltmonster
Ich hab da nochmal eine Frage was würedest du mir für eine Schnur empfehlen auf Karpfen ich habe bisher Mono aber auch Geflochtene gefischt nur in unseren Gewässern rund um Leer ist es die Sache das wir sehr viel Kraut und totes Schilf im Wasser haben und wenn ich gute Angelplätze anwerfen will muss ich Zwangsweise darüber werfen. Nun hab ich schon ein oder zweimal die Erfahrung gehamacht das meine Mono fast durch war nach einen Drill sollte ich dann auf Geflochtene umsteigen? Oder wie  kann ich dieses Problem lösen?
MFG


----------



## Fisch98 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich würde mono nemmen


----------



## carphunter1678 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wenn mono schon fast durch ist würde ich ds dann mit der geflochtenen dann ganz lassen weil mono abriebfester ist als geflecht ich würde ne dickere schlagschnur vor die mono schalten


----------



## Midnightbash (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ok danke für die Tipps werde mir die ganze Geschichte mal im April angucken wie schlimm das ganze mit dem Kraut wieder wird


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich fische auch an einem sehr krautreichen Gewässer.

Geflochtene Schnur schneidet das Kraut besser wie Mono. Auch habe ich den Eindruck das man einen Hänger (womöglich noch mit Fisch) mit dieser Schnur besser lösen kann da sie kaum Dehnung hat.

Von einer Monofilen Schlagschnur bin ich weg, da der Knoten doch zuviel Kraut sammelt. Ich schalte zumeist Leadcore vor, das ich anspleiße. So hat man keinen Knoten.

Ich fische mit einer 12er bzw. 14er geflochtenen Hauptschnur, der Terra Line von Angelsport Bode, die hat bisher immer gereicht.

Nur im Nahbereich benutze ich Mono. Die letzten zwei Jahre eine 31er "Big Game" von Berkley, diese Saison weiche ich aus auf die "Xcelon" und "Triatnium" von Sufix. Diese Schnur gibt es zu einem guten Preis bei A&M Angelsport, der ist auch Board(werbe)partner und hat auch einen Ebayshop.


----------



## riecken (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Mein http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door ist heute angekommen  morgen ma aufbauen..Die liefer zeit ist ja echt top!  1 tag #6


----------



## carphunter1678 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

ich spreche ja nur aus eigener erfahrung bei meinem hausgewässer sehr hinderniss und krautreich ist mir die geflochtene oft durchgescheuert und das ist mir bei einer 0.50mm schlagschur nich passiert.


----------



## Junior* (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Was sagt ihr denn so zum Fox Horizon Pod will mir das vieleicht holen.!??? habe bis jetzt mit Banksticks von Fox gefischt und war sehr zufrieden.!???

Und was sagt ihr zum fox warrior easy dome ????


----------



## Paradize (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Junior* ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben , wolltest ja wissen wie das Pod ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ehmanns Hot Spot ST 1-Man Bivvy ?

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p3778_Ehmanns-Hot-Spot-ST-1-Man-Bivvy.html


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=124005


----------



## DashTwo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Mein Bro und ich sind nun Eigentümer von einem Prologic Spider Dome 2 Mann Zelt mit Winterskin :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ehmanns ist immer Qualität.
Das Zelt ist auch wirklich gut und für den Preis würde ich es mir kaufen wenn dir ein 1 Man Zelt reicht


----------



## Paradize (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Danke für die Info , nächsten Monat kauf ichs mir 

Ich habe auch viel gutes über Ehmanns gelesen , daher vertrau ich einfach mal darauf das die Qualität gut ist. Bisher hatte ich ein JRC Stealth Brolly Sytem , war auch sehr zufrieden damit , nur steh ich nicht auf Brolly´s , wegen dem Packmaß.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

So ist richtig.
Wie ist denn das JRC Stealth Brolly Teil ?! 
Ich habe ein JRC Twin Skin 2 Man, Auch wenn es für 2 Mann zu klein ist, ist es top !


----------



## Paradize (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Dsa JRC Stealth Brolly war wirklich Klasse. Hier ist der Link dazu : http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....stem-new-2011-p-23285&cName=zelteschirme-c-26

War wirklich zufrieden , grade auch wegen den Lüftungsfenstern links und rechts neben dem Eingang , die lass ich sogut wie immer offen  War wirklich ne gute Qualität , total wasserdicht , schnell trocknend und allgemein auch sehr stabil , selbst bei Sturm. Vom Platz her war es für mich komplett ausreichend. Ich habe in dem Teil auch 2 liegen untergebracht , aber dann wirds wirklich verdammt eng. Ich musste dann sämmtliche Sachen unter die Liegen schieben weil sonst kein Platz mehr war , für eine Person allerdings genug Platz.

Das was mich persönlich genervt hat war die Aufbauzeit , entweder bin ich zu doof , oder es lag am Zelt. Ich habe immer circa 15 Minuten gebraucht bis es endlich stand. Ein Pramhaubenzelt steht innerhalb von 5 Minuten oder weniger.

Am meisten störte mich allerdings das Packmaß von circa 1.60m. Wenn man das in einen Kleinwagen transportiert ists verdammt schwierig. Das Zelt reicht dann vom Kofferraum bis zum Schaltknüppel und behindert einen beim fahren. Das Problem haben allerdings alle Brollys , liegt ja am Schirm


----------



## carphunter1678 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

so jetzt konnte jedem geholfen werden


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

16 Seiten nur wegen einer Frage welches Zelt es sein soll |uhoh::q


----------



## carphunter1678 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

damit hab ich wenn ich ehrlcih bin nicht wirklich mit gerechnet das es sich so entwickelt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Egal 
Jetzt hast du ja gleich einen Thread mit mehreren Beiträgen


----------



## atsm123 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....schlag-nutzen-p-16145&cName=zelteschirme-c-26



<3 


:l


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Und schon geht der Thread weiter 
Ja das Ranger dome ist schon top .
Besitzt du es ?! Wenn ja, Viel Spaß weiterhin damit !


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das wird hier ein richtiger zelt beratungs thread


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ja ich glaube auch


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Warte mal ab, es geht bestimmt bald weiter ^^


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

glaub ich auch :q


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Wir können ja daraus ein Zelt - Vorstellungs - Thread machen


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

das wäre eine idee:vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Kannst ja anfangen


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,
aber 17 Seiten von denen man nur 2 oder 3 lesen müsste hat schon was , seht interessant für Leute die ein Zelt suchen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

genug zelte wurden ja genannt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ja ne ?!
Ich glaube ich werde mal ein Zelt vorschlagen 

Mein Zelt ist das Twin Skin 2 Man Zelt.
Obwohl 2 Man oben steht ist es für mich nur als 1einhalb Man Zelt zu gebrauchen. Wenn ich mit einem Kumpel dort drin schlafe passen zwar 2 Liegen rein aber das Tackle ist dann sehr knapp zu verstauen. Im Sommer kannst du dein Overwrap abmachen und unter sternklaren Himmel schlafen. Wenn es nicht gerade regnet,  Denn es hat ein riesiges Ventilationsnetz darunter. Die Reißverschlüsse sind sehr gut verarbeitet und es ist super vernäht worden. Die Bodenplane hat ein sehr starkes Material ( es ist natürlich herausnehmbar ). Das Zelt hat eine 10000 Wassersäule es hält also jeden Regen aus. Die Tasche ist ausreichend groß, man kann also gut sein Zelt wieder ein- und auspacken.

Der Aufbau gestaltet sich leicht. Man brauch ' nur ' Das Hauptzelt auspacken die Stangen zusammen stecken, das Seil ( komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen, was ganz unten liegt und das Zelt spannt ) an den gegenüberliegenden Haken anbringen.   Dann wird die Stange, zur Halterung, durch die Löcher hindurch gezogen damit es gut steht. Dann wird das Zelt mit Heringen befestigt und das Overwrap wird darüber gezogen und wird auch mit Heringen befestigt. Dann kann man ins Zelt hineinkriechen und die Bodenplane per Klettverschluss befestigen. An der Tür kann man dann entscheiden ob man eine Klarsichtfolie oder ein Moskitonetz ranmacht. Man kann es natürlich auch richtig zumachen. Es ist alles vorhanden ! 

Zur Zeit ist Dieses Zelt bei Wilkerling für nur 199.95 € zu haben. Also ein Top Zelt :vik:


----------



## TrapperT (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

wir haben eine verschließbare Strandmuschel von Jack Wolfskin, heisst Beachshelter 3. War bei 2 kräftigen Gewittern im Garten aufgebaut, Resultat: mit Abspannung sturmstabil und es waren nur ganz wenige Wassertropfen drinn. Ist in 3 Minuten aufgebaut und steht auch ohne Häringe bei wenig Wind. Ich nutze die Strandmuschel zum Übernachten auf einem Ruderboot beim Nachtangeln. Hat Platz für 1 Person mit Gepäck und ist schön lang. Bei 2 Personen wär s sehr schmal. Ich find das Ding richtig gut, kostet 79 Euro


----------



## Carp_fisher (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Wir können ja daraus ein Zelt - Vorstellungs - Thread machen


 

Guter Vorschlag:q:m


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

also alles rein an erfahrungsberichten und fragen rund um die nächtliche behausung:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Jungs, den gibt es schon!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69809

Vllt. führt ihr den einfach mal weiter!

Und daran denken: *nur eigene Bilder einfügen*, sonst gibt es Probleme mit den Urheberrechten!
Vor allem darauf achten, das wirklich *nur* Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden und nicht Seitenweise das oft übliche Fragen/Antwortspiel.


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

kleinere fragen sind ja ok aber sollten jetzt keine großen dissskusionen draus werden


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Dann werde ich meinen Dort reinbringen sofern Dieses Zelt nicht schon vorhanden ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich meinen Dort reinbringen sofern Dieses Zelt nicht schon vorhanden ist.



So einer bist du also... Mal sehen ob`s der Ferkelfahnder auch liest.:q


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Man 
Wie genau hier einige lesen können


----------



## Rafau0170 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein Zelt zu zulegen,
ich würde gern etwas aktuelles haben, für 1-1/2 bis 2 Personen,
das Zelt sollte sehr gut Wasserdicht sein, da ich bis jetzt noch keins gehabt habe, weiss ich nicht wo drauf man noch so achten sollte,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas gutes empfehlen? Ich wäre bereit ca.300-350€ aus zugeben. Danke


----------



## Puskas (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hallo rafau0170,

das mit 1 1/2 personen musst du mir mal erklären ))))

also ich bin am überlegen mit einem kumpel zusammen ebenfalls ein zelt zu kaufen. habe beim rumstöbern von ehmann das PZ Si 2-Mann Bivvy gefunden.

das sieht aus meiner sicht nicht schlecht aus. kann dir dazu aber nicht viel sagen. vielleicht kennt ein anderer hier dieses zelt.

hier wird dir das zelt gezeigt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmbY7_1WG0o


----------



## Rafau0170 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich meinte damit ein Zelt für 1,5 Personen, die gibt es von b.richi, die haben eine sehr gute Wasserdichtheit, schau mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyDN-xEMBdY


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Puskas schrieb:


> hallo rafau0170,
> 
> das mit 1 1/2 personen musst du mir mal erklären ))))




ist doch logisch.... er sucht ein zelt für babay und ihn ^^ wasserdicht muss es sein weil er es als u boot verwenden will.... 

ne spaß beiseite..... ich kann 
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ANGELZELT-KARPFE...ort_Camping_Outdoor_Zelte&hash=item415211b5de

empfehlen ich habe dieses zelt nun schon 2 jahre und bin trotz enormen regens noch nie drinne nass geworden und das trotz nicht verwenden des überwurfs.... preis leistung echt top !
*


----------



## Guad (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hi,

was haltet Ihr von dem "Ultimate Culture Cheyenne" ?
Ich hatte eig. vor mir das morgen zu bestellen....

Ein Kumpel meinte ich soll mich erst noch mal informieren bevor ich irgend einen Schrott kaufe!

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Zelt? Oder kann mir etwas besseres vorschlagen?

Möchte etwas, dass eine gute Wassersäule hat und auch mal bei Sturm kein Riss bekommt, bzw. wegfliegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Preis um die 100 Euro und es soll schnell aufgebaut sein ;-)
Für Ansitze von paar Stunden bis zu 5 Tage!


Fänds cool wenn paar Leute schnell und direkt antworten könnten ;-)


Ciao Guad


----------



## rivercarp (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Leg a paar Euro drauf und hol dir das Jrc,da haste mehr Platz,die mase vom Ultimate si a witz!http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/23285


----------



## Rheinpirat88 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Kriegt man da 2 Karpfenliegen in V-Form rein?? Oder eher nicht?


----------



## Baddy89 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich ein neues Zelt kaufen möchte.


----------



## Guad (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

So ich hab jetzt das Ultimate Culture Cheyenne bestellt die woche wird es ankommen und nächste woche wird gleich mal 4 tage ansitz getestet!

ich werde euch berichten!

Ciao


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hab mir jetzt dieses zelt gekauft http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...-zelte-2/saenger-anaconda-mst-10000-arabesque


wollt mal fragen was ihr zu diesem zelt meint und ob jemand dazu erfahrungen hat


----------



## carphunter1678 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt dieses zelt gekauft http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...-zelte-2/saenger-anaconda-mst-10000-arabesque
> 
> 
> wollt mal fragen was ihr zu diesem zelt meint und ob jemand dazu erfahrungen hat


 

Fragt man sowas nicht bevor man 330€ für ein Bivvy ausgibt ??

gruß Dennis


----------



## Bad_Fischer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Hallo,
ich hab mir den Fred fast von Anfang an durchgelesen...
und muss sagen jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich am Anfang wollte...|uhoh:
Eigentlich ein Zelt "Wetterschutz" mit ausreichend platz für mich Liege Tackel und nen Stuhl... aber auch fürn Kumpel wenn er denn mal mit ans Wasser kommt...|kopfkrat
Nun hätte ich da ne Frage ob sich jemand mit den Detafishing Zelten von Ulli Dulli auskennt oder da Erfahrungen hat?
Liebäugle da mit dem hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-SET-CARP-DOM...264817976?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item58898ca538

Ist in der Preisklasse das Einzige was ich in ner vergleichbaren Größe gefunden hab und bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher ob es nicht doch größer sein sollte. Natürlich wär n ordentliches Stockmaß also Höhe ganz Nett, denn wenn man drin stehen könnte kann man damit auch mal länger aufn Fantreffen oder so fahren... Aber die liegen ja jenseits von 450Eu...;+

Bin über jede Anregung oder empfehlung Dankbar!!!#c


MfG
Matthias


----------



## SharkAndFish (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Den Trööt habe ich garnicht gefunden bei der suche als ich Zelt eingegeben habe ? ;+

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Bad_Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mir den Fred fast von Anfang an durchgelesen...
> und muss sagen jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich am Anfang wollte...|uhoh:
> Eigentlich ein Zelt "Wetterschutz" mit ausreichend platz für mich Liege Tackel und nen Stuhl... aber auch fürn Kumpel wenn er denn mal mit ans Wasser kommt...|kopfkrat
> ...


 


Von Ulli Dulli hört man nur gutes, vom Shop sowie von Produkten.

@DjKeinFisch du hast nichts gefunden weil, ich keine Stichwörter für die Suche eingegeben hatte 




gruß Dennis


----------



## Kevin B. (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

hey#h

ich habe mir jetzt dashier zugelegt
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3153_Oval-Mesh-Shelter.html

und ich muss sagen
der erste eindruck ist top
also es ist wirklich groß, der boden ist mit klettverschluss befestigt und die front mit einem reißverschluss

man kann dann noch vorne und an den seiten den "überwurf" nachhinten machen und dann hat man 6 große "fliegengitter"

eine liege und das sonstige zeugs passt wunderbar rein


bin voll und ganz zufrieden   und teuer ist es zurzeit auch nicht

grüße kevin


----------



## cozmo (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Liebe Forumsgemeinde.. nachdem ich nun fast 5 Jahre dem Karpenangeln nichtmehr nachgegangen bin will ich nun wieder anfangen. Nicht so wie früher aber mal nen bisschen 30 pfünder und so fangen..
Ich habe noch mein Nash Viper Titan 1 Mann und da nun meine Freundin doch auch gern mal 1-2 Tage mit zum Fischen möchte bin ich am überlegen mir ein neues Bivey zuzulegen.
Habe mir da das Sänger - Anaconda Metro Dome II 2011 mal zu Auge geführt und wollte nun mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
Natürlich würde ich mir noch den Winterskin dazu holen.
Sagt mir bescheid wie eure Erfahrungen sind oder wie die eurer Freunde die dieses Zelt haben...

Gruß Florian aus Kiel


----------



## Ichotolot (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*

Ich möchte mir gerne auch ein bivy zulegen und wollte mir gerne das ehmanns hot spot SI 2 Mann kaufen, habe aber gerade das von nordic gefunden. Das das Ehmanns 367 € kostet und das nordic nur 200 €, würde ich gerne eure meinung dazu hören,welches ihr besser findet? Gruß Andi

http://www.nordikcamping.de/bivouac-carpfe-nordiktackle/a-18/


----------



## hobba (20. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt kaufen*



Guad schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt das Ultimate Culture Cheyenne bestellt die woche wird es ankommen und nächste woche wird gleich mal 4 tage ansitz getestet!
> 
> ich werde euch berichten!
> 
> Ciao



Moin,
@ Guad: da ich mich auch gerade auch für so etwas interessiere würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du wie versprochen mal etwas von den ersten Eindrücken im Einsatz schildern kannst.

Dank  und Gruß!


----------

